# carta vincente



## valerie1987

Salve a tutti  sapete come si traduce "carta vincente" in francese? Non riesco a trovare un equivalente... ho trovato qui nel forum "girare l'asso" ma non è quello che cercavo. Grazie a tutti in anticipo


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Valerie,
Dovresti indicare il contesto, cioè dare la frase in cui s'inserisce.


----------



## valerie1987

Scusami hai ragione, il contesto era "Era questa la sua carta vincente come venditrice".


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa, e _questa_, cosa è?


----------



## valerie1987

Parla della capacità della donna di parlare molto senza annoiare. Pensi che potrebbe essere tradotto con "Cela c'était sa carte d'atout"???


----------



## matoupaschat

"Son meilleur atout" se si tratta piuttosto di una vendita 'one shot', "sa plus grande qualité" in generale.


----------



## valerie1987

ok grazie mille


----------

